# 80er Jahre Analogeffekte



## Peter Prinzip (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Vielleicht erinnert sich einer an ZLAD? Ein Fakevideo welches vor geraumer Zeit durchs Internet waberte. Wie gesagt ist das Video ein fake, es ist also nicht aus den 80ern sondern von 2004. Wie macht man das? Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit nach irgendwelchen Anhaltspunkten! Vielleicht ist ja hier ein Studierter! Haben diese analogen Effekte *einen Namen* wo man nach suchen könnte; gibt es AE-Plugins von irgendwem?
Ich würde mal gerne mit sowas rumspielen, sieht ja ganz lustig aus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_PIjc2ga4

Greetz
Peter


Ich find da Tutorialmäßig nichts. Auch interessant zu wissen, wäre; wie hat man das eigentlich "analog" gemacht hat, damals?

Ich hab da eventuell an so eine Art Spiegelung gedacht; aber wie? Daher hab ich auch unter den Tags mal vorsichtshalber noch Cinema4D angegeben.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Oktober 2013)

Gibt bestimmt Wege, das als Effekt in AE zu bauen, aber manchmal isses viel einfacher auf die "alte, analoge Art. Such mal nach VIDEO FEEDBACK EFFECT.

Simpel ausgedrückt gibst du das Kamerabild auf einen Monitor und filmst den Monitor ab und bewegst Kamera und/oder das was zwischen Kamera und Monitor passiert.

In deinem Beispiel kommt noch Chroma Key dazu.


----------

